# Any tracks that run the 1/36 scale Micros in the North-East IN area?



## Hatchetman86 (Dec 27, 2008)

Me and some friends bought a handful of the Losi Micros to play around with in the shop or garage but would be nice to see a track supporting them though I have no idea where a transponder is supposed to fit lol. I have thought of getting back into racing as I used to do stadium truck and oval racing as well as a lot of pan car racing a while back. I know Van Wert is a pretty small track that would probably be great for these or better off the touring cars or 1/18th scale stuff but Friday nights isnt managable for all of us so just looking for other options. Thanks!


----------

